# New Kid in School



## DLuxJessica (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, all!
  Just wanted to intro myself. I'm a makeup enthusiast from Florida. DH thinks it's an addiction. I remind him that I patently did NOT "wake up like this." I've been specktra-lurking for a while now, and decided to take the plunge. I need more people in my life who understand the mood-brightening capabilities of a new red lipstick. Looking forward to learning the ropes!


----------



## mad4mattes (Mar 10, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Hi, all!
> Just wanted to intro myself. I'm a makeup enthusiast from Florida. DH thinks it's an addiction. I remind him that I patently did NOT "wake up like this." I've been specktra-lurking for a while now, and decided to take the plunge. I need more people in my life who understand the mood-brightening capabilities of a new red lipstick. Looking forward to learning the ropes!


  This made me smile because I'm in the same boat. Long time lurker (I hate that word, I feel like a creep lol), joined officially last year but still couldn't take the plunge to speak up and join discussions. My ex despised my "addiction" as my makeup enthusiasm grew, yet I HAD to support his comic book addiction, which I actually did as I'm a bit of a comic nerd myself, but anyway, let's just say he's an ex for a reason and I'm happy I have a place to freely nerd out over makeup


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Welcome!


  Thanks! I'm having a blast so far!


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello and welcome to Specktra!


----------

